# How do I get DC to stop e-mailing me every time...



## Banana Brain (Jul 28, 2006)

someone posts on the same thread I did? Its filling up my in box! I always have to delete delete delete like mad. Can I make it so I don't subscribe to any of the threads I post on and unsubscribe to all previous threads I've posted on?


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 28, 2006)

Go to your user cp, click on edit options on the left, scroll down to messages and notifications and you will find a drop box to stop it.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 28, 2006)

Thank you so much! Karma!


----------



## Constance (Jul 28, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Go to your user cp, click on edit options on the left, scroll down to messages and notifications and you will find a drop box to stop it.



I did that, Texas, but I still get some.


----------



## Loprraine (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for the post.  I c;icked on it, and found out I had karma!!!!


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 28, 2006)

That Karma thingy is fun, isn't it Lorraine?


----------



## bjcotton (Jul 29, 2006)

It sure is Jan.  You and Loprraine need to check your karma reports


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 29, 2006)

bjcotton said:
			
		

> It sure is Jan.  You and Loprraine need to check your karma reports


What''s a "karma report?"  and how do you know if you have any?


----------



## Chef_Jen (Jul 29, 2006)

*sniffle* billllyyy wheres my Karma..

June Go into USER CP and at the bottom you will see lil comments people have left you thats karma


----------



## bjcotton (Jul 29, 2006)

That I don't know June, but at the bottom left of someone's reply there's a little "Give Karma" that you can click on and make comments.  I have no idea how you could check on any karma given to you.


----------



## licia (Jul 29, 2006)

If you click on "user cp" and scroll down a bit, you will see your karma. Good luck!


----------



## FryBoy (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks! That was getting to be a little bit annoying.


----------



## BigDog (Jul 30, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> I did that, Texas, but I still get some.


 
You may have "auto subscribe" turned on. That means when you post a reply, it automatically subscribes you to the thread. Turn it of in the usercp and it shant happen again.


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 31, 2006)

I received 3 pages of email today and it is annoying.  The first time it happened to me, I went to the  "Default Thread Subsciption Mode" and clicked 'Do Not Subscribe' so I thought I was finished with it.

I repeated the process today so I hope I won't be inundated by mail again.

When we make a post or answer a thread, do we have to click "Do not subscribe"?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 31, 2006)

To anyone who struggles with this problem, here is an illustrated guide to resolve it...







1. go to user CP (step 1)

2. Select "Edit Option" on the left of the screen (Step 2)

3. At the "Message & Notification" section (second chapter), go to "Default Thread Subscription Mode" (the second box inside this chapter), click on the drop down menu and select NO EMAIL NOTIFICATION.  (Step 3)

Scroll all the way down and click on "Save changes"

You will no longer receive these notifications.


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 31, 2006)

Thank you very much.  I thought the Do Not Subscribe would stop the emails.  I've changed it to No Email and I clicked on Save.

I'm sure everything is fixed correctly for me now.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 31, 2006)

Yer welcome HB!  I hope you will have no further problems!!


----------



## VickiQ (Jul 31, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> To anyone who struggles with this problem, here is an illustrated guide to resolve it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank you sooo much (((Licia))) for posting this diagram-it sure has helped alot!!!!!Love and energy, Vicki


----------

